# Aqueon Evolve4 set up



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I got an Aqueon Evolve4 today on sale at Petco. I know it's acrylic, but I notice it has some tiny scratches near the top and on the corner. Is this common for this model? If so, will they show up when it's filled? I hope I don't have to take it back. I'm already envisioning what to do with it. 

Anyway, assuming it will be safe to use, here are two options I have for hardscape. What do you all think?

Driftwood:



Rock:



This has replaced the 2.5 gallon I was setting up on my desk. The 2.5 has moved on to a side table to hold a betta.


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

If the scratches are in the water you will not see them. 
I like the drift wood.
Have Fun


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, Picotank! That's a relief. This is my first Aqueon. 

Driftwood: 1 Rock: 0


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Rock

Rock beats Paper, and paper is made from wood, so ROCK FTW!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Too funny, DefStatic! LOL

Driftwood: 1 Rock: 1


----------



## seuadr (Feb 20, 2013)

i have the big brother tank, the aqueon evolve 8. in the corners there were.. like hairline fractures right at the bend. i think it is from the forming process. you can not see them at all with it filled with water, as others have mentioned.

:fish1:


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Iwagumi Rock ftw +1


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad to know it's normal, seuadr.  Thanks! I've heard about placing sponge in the outflow to slow down the flow... what about putting sponge behind the intake? I'm planning on some microfish and some shrimp in this tank. Don't want any of them sucked into the filter. 

I admire the iwagumi style, Jarek. However, I like the tall plants in the back, so it will probably be a mishmash. Planning on some chain sword, pennywort, anubias, watersprite, and some floating greens in there.

Oh, and the tally:
Driftwood: 1
Rock: 2


----------



## seuadr (Feb 20, 2013)

mosspearl said:


> Glad to know it's normal, seuadr.  Thanks! I've heard about placing sponge in the outflow to slow down the flow... what about putting sponge behind the intake? I'm planning on some microfish and some shrimp in this tank. Don't want any of them sucked into the filter.


i've set up my own DIY setup for my tank (one of my ghost shrimp ended up down in the sump with my pump somehow?!)










i have added a little plastic shelf (cut up a dollar store bin to make it) that fit in the sump to hold bio blocks (on the right, a mixture of new ones and existing from my other tank) and then added a second mechanical filter on the left to slow down the flow, this is with the pump turned all the way down. after i found the shrimp in my sump, i put a piece of scrubby pad over the intake to keep the shrimp from slipping in there! it seems to be working (thus far).


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the picture, seuadr. That's a good idea.


----------



## hecto33 (Jan 7, 2013)

i found that cutting the whole back separators and area to hold the filter pad and just attack a HOB filter worked best for me, then you hae all the extra room to put biomedia and a carbon or purigen bag.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Weren't you afraid of cracking the plastic, hecto33?


----------



## seuadr (Feb 20, 2013)

hecto33 said:


> i found that cutting the whole back separators and area to hold the filter pad and just attack a HOB filter worked best for me, then you hae all the extra room to put biomedia and a carbon or purigen bag.


or you could slide the pump in under the filter housing, extent the tubing and put the bio media in the space the pump used to be.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

If you dont use those rocks, I will take them off your hand!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I put the rocks in my betta tank, Def... pic attached. I've got another piece of wood I'm testing now. I'll take a pic later today. I had planned on using it with a piece of lace rock, but the lace rock was bigger than I thought. It took up almost the whole space. Now it's all cloudy, even though I rinsed it. Apparently not good enough. 

Betta tank:


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Where can one obtain rocks like that?


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I found two of them at Petco. They come wrapped in plastic. I found out our LFS, Aqua Serene, also has a huge bin of them.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

New picture with plants. 



Front left: anubias barteri nana
Back middle: watersprite
On wood: anubias barteri petite
Right front: pellia
Right back: chain sword

Probably still add some marsilea minuta and bacopa once it's grown a bit. I've got them emersed at the moment.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Wish my Petco carried rocks like that...


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd ship some to you, but the shipping would be enormous.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Got my test kit in the mail the other day and I've been practicing.  Today's parameters in this tank are:
pH: 6.8
Ammonia: 0.50 ppm
Nitrites: 5.0 ppm
Nitrates: 80 ppm
TDS: 185
Temperature: 75.2


I did a 20% water change after the test, then added another plant. I'll be upfront... I don't quite understand the TDS thing yet, but I'm reading up on it. I don't have any tests yet for gH or kH (is that right?). From what I've read, I should be doing water changes to bring down the nitrates, correct? The tank has been set up since 2/23, so I'm hoping I'm on track.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

How are you liking the Evolve4? I am still thinking of going with it with an upgraded light for a Betta setup on my desk.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I like it very much. It fits just right on the little shelf on my desk, but it gives me more gallons than the 2.5 I was going to put there. I also like that all the equipment is hidden in the back. The box said the light was suitable for plants, and I've seen members here who have grown plants well with it, but my choices seem to need a bit more. Too bad, because I like the LED look. I'll have to upgrade to a better LED when my budget can handle it. 

The biggest issue I've had so far was scaping. At first, everything I tried in it was just too big. I like the driftwood I have in there now... it's just the right size, but when I was picking it out at the LFS, it seemed so small. Granted, it's only been a couple weeks so far, but I'd buy more of the Evolve series.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Updated photos:


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

What did you do with those rocks? ;-p

Also, I am looking at this for a light...

http://www.aquavibrant.com/lighting...geray-r-ultra-slim-led-fixture-red-boost.html

I think either that or a regular fugeray is good enough for an Evolve4 to have medium light. I think the stock light is low light at best. Too low wattage on the LEDs.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I had three of those rocks... put one in the Evolve and the other two in my betta's 2.5 gallon. I think I posted a pic of it in this thread. 

Nice light! Thanks for the link... I'll bookmark that for future reference!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

This might fit my Evolve4 a bit better: http://www.aquavibrant.com/finnex-cliplight.html The other would be perfect for our 10g.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Made some changes in the tank. Pulled out the zebra rock. Boy, was it taking up room! Split the chain swords... they were really getting thick. Put some on the left where the rock used to be behind the bogwood. Pulled the watersprite and put it in the 10g and changed it out for some bacopa caroliniana. It's short right now, but it will grow. Attached some subwassertang to the top of the wood. Click on the pic to see it larger.




I've been testing and I admit the results have me flummoxed. For awhile there, it seemed I was getting somewhere, but now I'm getting all 0's on my ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates. The snails are reproducing like crazy, I see the occasional nematodes and detritus worms, so things must be okay to some extent. Did I miss the cycle? 

Since this will be a shrimp tank, I've turned the heater off. The temp is remaining between 68 and 73, depending on how long the light has been on. GH is staying between 3.3 and 6.7.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Update: Tank has been running two months and I rescaped it a bit. I loved the cryptocoryne undulata in my 10g, so I divided it and put some in here. The chainsword was taking over, so I split it up between several tanks and moved the largest over to the left side of the tank. The front is a bit bare. Debating whether to tie some pellia to a stone and placing it there, or leaving it bare for awhile.


----------



## Nanoful (Dec 28, 2012)

just brough the evolve4, have a question for you. Does your pum make alot of hum noise? cause my make a really nice hummmmmmmmmmm..creeee...creee...creeeeee and it drives me nut! thinking to return it but just want to know if it is normal or not


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Sometimes it's quiet and sometimes it makes noise. Lately it was making a crackling noise. At first I thought the tank was having issues. I took the pump out, looked at it, and couldn't find anything wrong. Put it back together and it's running fine again. Check out the Evolve thread, too... someone else had a similar issue. Again, after she put the pump back in, it resolved.


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

Sometimes if you don't ensure the pump is suctioned completely to the floor it will eventually start vibrating against the walls making the crackling noise.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tip!


----------

